# Drywall help!!!!!!!!!!!!



## MinConst (Nov 23, 2004)

Cut the tape to length. Fold it down the impression on the tape. Apply all purpose joint compound with a 4-6" knife. Smooth it out and lay tape on it. Run your knife down both sides of the corner making sure to remove all excess mud. Not all of it, you want the tape to be fully stuck in the mud. Allow this to dry for probably 2 days, and do another coat using a larger 6-8" knife. This should be smooth also. If you need to sabd between coats thats fine but dont sand the tape. A third coad with a 10-12" knife will probably be needed. Sand this final coat nice and smooth. Prime and paint. It takes practice but you will get the hang of it. The smoother and evener you apply the mud the easier it will end up.
Good luck.


----------



## wseidl8 (May 14, 2005)

*thanks*

thanks for the advice and the confidence to keep trying 
Billy


----------



## pray1 (Jun 16, 2005)

For the true beginer, apply tape allow to dry then coat one side allow to dry ,coat the opposite side allow to dry then repeat till tape is covered and mud is smooth . this will take longer but easier .


----------



## sharisavage (Jun 20, 2005)

*How smooth is smooth?*

I'm also putting in new drywall, in a bathroom...I'm going to do an hand-plaster job; one of the benefits (besides looking fantastic) is that it covers flaws in the wall. So can I be satisfied if the drywall is smooth enough for good looks or is there another reason to get it perfect? thanks, as always.


----------



## plumguy (Jun 23, 2005)

sharisavage said:


> I'm also putting in new drywall, in a bathroom...I'm going to do an hand-plaster job; one of the benefits (besides looking fantastic) is that it covers flaws in the wall. So can I be satisfied if the drywall is smooth enough for good looks or is there another reason to get it perfect? thanks, as always.


When I was doing some bath remodels, my plaster work always looked good until I started painting. The paint really brings out all the imperfections and that's when I made sure there was always enough in the budget for a plasterer to come in and skim coat it in half a day. It made painting the next day much more enjoyable.


----------



## sharisavage (Jun 20, 2005)

Thanks, I'll go as smooth as I can. Hand-plastering gives a very random, Italian-looking finish. It's the easiest finish I ever put on a wall and also the best looking. Great for bad or patched walls, and I've got plenty of both. For ceilings, I actually apply it by hand, massaging it into the really bad spots- it's a gorgeous finish that I can't duplicate with a trowel.


----------



## plumguy (Jun 23, 2005)

sharisavage said:


> Thanks, I'll go as smooth as I can. Hand-plastering gives a very random, Italian-looking finish. It's the easiest finish I ever put on a wall and also the best looking. Great for bad or patched walls, and I've got plenty of both. For ceilings, I actually apply it by hand, massaging it into the really bad spots- it's a gorgeous finish that I can't duplicate with a trowel.


Well there you go, it all comes to personal preference and the look and style that you are after. It sounds like you are on the right road. Good luck!


----------



## sedriskill (Jul 11, 2005)

sharisavage said:


> Thanks, I'll go as smooth as I can. Hand-plastering gives a very random, Italian-looking finish. It's the easiest finish I ever put on a wall and also the best looking. Great for bad or patched walls, and I've got plenty of both. For ceilings, I actually apply it by hand, massaging it into the really bad spots- it's a gorgeous finish that I can't duplicate with a trowel.


 
What a great idea! Thanks for the tip !


----------

